# Moving to Barcelona questions .



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

We may be moving to Barcelona and I would like some info before we make a decision . 

1. Rent a furnished or unfurnished flat ? Does an agent shows only their listings or I must call different agents ? 
2. How much is furniture for a 2 bedroom flat ? ( not Ikea ) 
3. How much is food for family of 3 , with eating out twice / week ( wanna enjoy the Barcelona lifestyle ) 
4. How is heating and cooling for flats ? Central or unit in the wall? Which one is better ? I am ok with heat but I hate a cold room ! 
5. Is having a car a big NO ? 

Thank you and I will really appreciate your help !


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

As for apartments, most people do their own searching, with the help of many internet sites. Be careful about agents, as there are always the unscrupulous ones who will get you for unnecessary costs, etc. Just be sure to be clear about their fee, and ask for the charge for the contract (lease). I always have dealt with owners directly.
Furniture costs are so relative. The reason most people end up at IKEA is that there are so few decent alternatives. Most other furniture stores have small selection and exorbitant prices, so no other megastores for competition with IKEA. 
Utilities are generally much more expensive than in the States. Just general use, you can
count on 200 euros a month (lights, water, gas). If you have heating, either gas or electric, 
tack on another 100-150.
Food is comparable to whatever you're spending now, although the bright side is the plethora of neighborhood markets, where the produce and meats are super fresh, and cheaper than most supermarkets. 
In Barcelona , a car is completely unnecessary, as the public transportation system is fast and very convenient. Also there is the issue of driving license, as your American one doesn't transfer. Getting one here is expensive and difficult. There are threads here outlining the process if you want to take a look, but being in Barcelona, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you Elisa , I really appreciate all the info you provide to me  .

I see you living in Barcelona, what do you think I must know about the city and living there ?!?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I think Barcelona is one of the most exciting cities to live in. It has all the cultural benefits of a large city, great museums, concerts etc., but very manageable size-wise. It's a walking city, with most activities located in the central zone, but very reachable from most neighborhoods. 
Having said all that, there is, of course a downside. Noise, crowds of tourists, and pickpockets to name a few. You have to choose your flat very carefully, and check out the neighborhood both day and night. As far as petty theft, there are rules to follow that if you do, will keep you safe. Don't carry a large purse, or wear flashy jewelry.
Keep your small purse across your body, and always close, men , always wallets in front pockets. Also, don't carry loads of cash and/or credit cards. I'm not trying to be an alarmist, but it is sensible to prevent any possible trouble. I live in Barrio Gotico, and it is the most "dangerous" by everyone's standards. I also work at night, and come home late, and I have never had a problem.
Don't expect everything to be the same, embrace the adventure, and you'll be fine!


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I think Barcelona is one of the most exciting cities to live in. It has all the cultural benefits of a large city, great museums, concerts etc., but very manageable size-wise. It's a walking city, with most activities located in the central zone, but very reachable from most neighborhoods.
> Having said all that, there is, of course a downside. Noise, crowds of tourists, and pickpockets to name a few. You have to choose your flat very carefully, and check out the neighborhood both day and night. As far as petty theft, there are rules to follow that if you do, will keep you safe. Don't carry a large purse, or wear flashy jewelry.
> Keep your small purse across your body, and always close, men , always wallets in front pockets. Also, don't carry loads of cash and/or credit cards. I'm not trying to be an alarmist, but it is sensible to prevent any possible trouble. I live in Barrio Gotico, and it is the most "dangerous" by everyone's standards. I also work at night, and come home late, and I have never had a problem.
> Don't expect everything to be the same, embrace the adventure, and you'll be fine!


Thank you so much Elisa !  We visited Barcelona 2 years ago and we loved it but one is to visit and one to live so again, thanks for taking the time to answear my questions ! 

We are thinking to live around Rambla de Catalunya that is 3 blocks or so nord from Placa Catalunya. what do you know about that area , do you think is very noisy at night ? The job oportunity is around there and we want to be close and not stay in metro much because the schedule is 10 to 7 pm ( no siesta ) . 

What are people doing after 7 pm ? I know they eat very late but what if you have kids , they still go out in parks and eat that late ? We never get out of the house here after 6 pm here ! Lol


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't worry about the schedule. Nothing really ever shuts down here, especially where you are planning to be. People are out and about at all hours. Eating dinner at 11 is very normal, although restaurants are used to tourists wanting dinner sooner.
The area you are talking about should be fine, Lots of activity, outside patios with diners, but nothing more. 
I'm happy to share what I can, so feel free to keep asking questions....


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> Don't worry about the schedule. Nothing really ever shuts down here, especially where you are planning to be. People are out and about at all hours. Eating dinner at 11 is very normal, although restaurants are used to tourists wanting dinner sooner.
> The area you are talking about should be fine, Lots of activity, outside patios with diners, but nothing more.
> I'm happy to share what I can, so feel free to keep asking questions....


Thanks ! 

I sent an email to that american school but no reply yet so do you think I should wait more or call them ? Can you ask your friends if the office there is open or what is the best way to get in contact with them ? I want to know if they have available space for a second grade kid . 

((( HUGS )))


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Rodap - Are you referring to the American International School in your post? (Sorry I couldn't find where the school name was mentioned.) If that is the case, I think the school is closed for the summer (at least some weeks in Aug.) We will be in the Barcelona area next week. When I emailed them some time back asking for an appointment for Aug 16, they said that their office won't be open until Aug 19 (we changed our travel plan so we could visit the school on Aug 19). We are not moving until next year so I don't know anything about their space availability.

Good luck!


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

kimuyen said:


> Rodap - Are you referring to the American International School in your post? (Sorry I couldn't find where the school name was mentioned.) If that is the case, I think the school is closed for the summer (at least some weeks in Aug.) We will be in the Barcelona area next week. When I emailed them some time back asking for an appointment for Aug 16, they said that their office won't be open until Aug 19 (we changed our travel plan so we could visit the school on Aug 19). We are not moving until next year so I don't know anything about their space availability.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the info ! I will wait until August 19th then . 

Are you moving to Barcelona for a job opportunity ?


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

No, we are moving without jobs lined up. My husband holds Irish citizenship so we should be able to apply for residency in Spain. We are just burned out with the rat race and politics in the US. We will give ourselves one year sabbatical to figure things out (we know that unemployment rate in Spain is high). Just posted on this forum asking for advice in another post. We will visit both the British school as well the American school. Without reality check, we are leaning toward the British school and Castelldefels as the place to live. We will know more after our trip next week.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

kimuyen said:


> No, we are moving without jobs lined up. My husband holds Irish citizenship so we should be able to apply for residency in Spain. We are just burned out with the rat race and politics in the US. We will give ourselves one year sabbatical to figure things out (we know that unemployment rate in Spain is high). Just posted on this forum asking for advice in another post. We will visit both the British school as well the American school. Without reality check, we are leaning toward the British school and Castelldefels as the place to live. We will know more after our trip next week.


Awesome ! You guys are brave but cudos for you !!! 

How manny kids you have , how old ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> *No, we are moving without jobs lined up*. My husband holds Irish citizenship so we should be able to apply for residency in Spain. We are just burned out with the rat race and politics in the US. We will give ourselves one year sabbatical to figure things out (we know that unemployment rate in Spain is high). Just posted on this forum asking for advice in another post. We will visit both the British school as well the American school. Without reality check, we are leaning toward the British school and Castelldefels as the place to live. We will know more after our trip next week.


then I hope you have _plenty _of savings!

your husband even with an Irish passport will have to prove that he can financially support himself & that he has healthcare provision - even if he were on his own

once he has that sorted out, for you & the children to apply for residency as his family, obviously he'll need to show that he can financially support all of you too, & that healthcare provision is in place for all of you

be very sure that you have enough funds - otherwise although he would be able to stay, you & the children would have to leave after 90 days


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

It would be nice to just move and not think of the cash, right?  We have created a budget to know what we need and save up for a year. We have rental income from the US so in additions to our savings, we should be able to show sufficient funds without being a burden to the Spanish system. Our biggest concern though is healthcare as I have learned through the forum that getting healthcare with preexisting conditions (who doesn't have one or two at this age?) is almost impossible. Moving from the US, we do not have transferrable coverage like those moving from the UK.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

There are threads that give you info about healthcare companies. But i wanted to add that you should look at Asistencia Sanitaria, only available in Catalunya. I have had it for 10 years, and very happy with the service, although gratefully I haven't had any major problems. It runs around 85 euros a month, but covers everything, doctors, hospital, even in home visits. I also signed up before I was officially a resident....


----------

